# KeyEvent auslösen



## headz (28. Feb 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

habe gerade mal eine theoretische Frage. Ich bin dabei eine kleine Client/Server Applikation zu schreiben, bei der ich die Tastatur des Clients benutzen kann, um auf dem Server etwas einzugeben und auszuführen. Mein Client schickt jetzt jeweils für jeden Tastendruck den KeyCode an den Server (würde gerne das Event verschicken, habe ich aber nicht hinbekommen). Jetzt würde ich gerne auf dem Server mit dem KeyCode wieder ein KeyEvent auslösen, um etwas in ein Textfeld zu schreiben. Nur wie? Bräuchte das ganze KeyEvent, da ich sonst die Eingabe nicht mitloggen kann. Letztendlich würde ich so gerne die Tastenanschläge der lokalen, als auch der Tastatur des Clients loggen.

Kann ich irgendwie ein neues KeyEvent auf dem Server auslösen, oder wie könnte ich am besten KeyEvents übers Netzwerk verschicken?!

Grüße,
Jo


----------



## Niki (28. Feb 2008)

Verstehe ich dich richtig dass du Tastendrucks vom Client am Server abfeuern möchtest? Dann solltest du dir die Klasse java.awt.Robot anschauen (keyPress und keyRelease). Vielleicht hilft dir das ja weiter


----------



## headz (28. Feb 2008)

Klasse, danke dir! Das ist genau das was ich gesucht habe...


----------

